# My Car needs new paint, windshield and clear bra...so...:) -- simple 05 camry install



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

So yeah, my front bumper and hood is so pitted i finally had enough, add to that my double cracked windshiled, i figured its time for a freshen up. So after some discussion, i decided to do a trade with my freind William of Williams Autobody (the master who painted the rising sun flag on my G37 Phass install, and my wifes car after accident) in San Mateo.

My Legacy will get new paint upfront, a clear bra and a new windshield, and i get to do a simple little SQ system in his daily driver 2005 Toyota camry. Unlike many of my other installs, this is a bone stock camry, so its not about show, nor is it going to be a strict SQ install, just something simple, sounds good, look cleans that he can enjoy on a daily basis.

the goals:

1. to achieve a good level of SQ, basically to achieve as much SQ as i can based on the pre determined cost of the body and repair work to my car, of course. 

2. to keep things as low key and invisible as possible on the interior

3. retain as much trunk space as possible and keep things durable.


After some thought, i came up with a pretty simple set up for him.

the signal starts with a Alpine 9887 with Ipod cable in the pocket above. set up to run two way active front and subwoofer:










for front stage i went with a set of Seas Lotus Performance 6.5" two way component set. 

upon taking the door panel off though, I discovered that the car isnt quite completely stock hehehe...apparently a window tint shop had installed some 6x9s  this is how i found them:










no matter, no harm done, new baffles for the tweeters and the midbass were cut out:










and then coated with truck bedliner:










the door panel was then sound proofed wtih Foam in the back and Second Skin pro upfront. the baffle was then mounted with the stock bolts and new wires run into the door:










the Seas midbass was then mounted:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

the process was then repeated on the passenger side:




























the tweeters were then secured to their own custom mounting plate:










and attached via stock screws into the stock location on top of the dash. here they are before hte grilles went back on for a totally stock apperance:



















two quick shots of the wiring going back, bundled to the stock wire harness loom, just to show i didnt cut corners on a quick and non-profit install


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

moving onto the trunk. here is the normal view. as you can see, both layers of stock carpet fits perfect for a totally stock appearance:










lift off the two layers of carpet and you see a new fake floor with a cutout over the spare tire well:










remove that grille cover and here is what you see.

a recently Zapco ZSS10 10" subwoofer sits in the middle of hte well, flanked by the Seas xovers (the comps are run bi-amp with the 9887 handling eq and TA only), upfront are two JL XD amps, a 600/6 run in four channel configuration sending 200 watts to each mid bass and 75 watts to each tweeter, and a 600/1 mono block powering the ZSS10 with 600 watts RMS.

the opening is trimmed in light grey street suede, the conservative color is chosen to suit the apperance of the car:




























i put a roman edge on the opening this time, since that bit looked awfully lonely in my box lol










two products in this install i am using for the first time, the first are the JL XD amps, ever since i saw them i wanted to give it a shot. their small size and elegant apperance really captured me. 

I am happy to report that the amp is quite good, espeically for a full range class D, can i tell a sonic difference from the high end A/Bs i normally use? yeah i can a little bit, but honestly, for hte price, the size and the power, these are a great choice for a daily driver kind of SQ setup. They also are very efficient and seem to run very cool, great amps for fake floor installs.

the other of course is the zapco ZSS10 sub. quite a beefy sub, good no-nonsense cosmetics and very good build quality:




























my initial impression is very positive, good tonality, blended very well with the music, good quick response and even though i didnt blast it, i feel that there is quite a bit of output in the design. i am looking forward to using more of these in the future for sure 

thats it, oh finally one pic of the wiring behind the scenes. again, to show that its wired the same way regardless of budget or complexity of install.











to be honest, the car sounds quite good, i manage to get a pretty solid center image with good height and acutally i think it has better depths than my legacy. 

i may try to entice him to come out and compete in MECA stock class from time to time, look out Aubrey!!! hehe

cant wait to get my car looking like new again.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

looks great bing... those xd amps are tiny, and good to hear a review from someone that has heard them. great job as always


----------



## AlpineAndy (Nov 25, 2008)

You must retain your spair tire to be in stock class. But not in street class


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

your "simple" is my "complex"  nice work as always Bing. By the way, what are you making these days with your new web search company?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Why did you take the "by nine's" out? We ALL know that they are the pinnacle of ess que.. I mean dear god man, 9 inches of fury creating VBA!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

chad said:


> Why did you take the "by nine's" out? We ALL know that they are the pinnacle of ess que.. I mean dear god man, 9 inches of fury creating VBA!


The VBA was to strong for the cars door, its couldnt contain the 6x9 so the 6x9 started ripping away from the door.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Oh no, VBA is like Chuck Norris, the door ripped away from the by-nine


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hahahaa, oh crap, spare tire cant be removed? dammit lol hey thats not fair for the truck and SUV guys with outboard mounts 

you know, now that you guys were mentioned it, before, with the 6x9s in there, while i was driving and a note hits, i would feel a tug on the steering wheel, so that explains it, they were pushing the ENTIRE CAR sideways with their awesome powahh! lol


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> hahahaa, oh crap, spare tire cant be removed? dammit lol hey thats not fair for the truck and SUV guys with outboard mounts
> 
> you know, now that you guys were mentioned it, before, with the 6x9s in there, while i was driving and a note hits, i would feel a tug on the steering wheel, so that explains it, they were pushing the ENTIRE CAR sideways with their awesome powahh! lol


if they were pushing the car sideways then they were out of polarity with one another.

And good point on the spare/SUV thing!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

BigRed said:


> your "simple" is my "complex"  nice work as always Bing. By the way, what are you making these days with your new web search company?


Not his company, he just gets a royalty from Microsoft for the name :laugh:


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

Great install and i'm happy to hear that people use the JL XD amps because i've been looking at them ever since i heard the good news they'd be built.


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

If you end up in Atlanta and need signage...


----------



## sdsport92064 (Jan 22, 2009)

I love these "simple" installs. The build-up pictures that show how you got there are awesome, and it's obvious you install like that's your best and only customer. Great job.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

With all that unused processing power, I would've done the guy a HUGE favor and slapped an active 2" fullrange in place of the tweeter (unless the side defrost duct vents get in the way of course).


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

very nice work !


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

well, the way i see it, the only processing power i am not using is the crossovers of the 9887 for mid low pass nad tweeter high pass, everything with the EQ, TA and other xovers of the 9887 is being utilized 

i wanna try these full range drivers someday though hehe 

b


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Top work mate. I love the way you execute your installs, so very clean!


----------



## don_chuwish (Oct 29, 2009)

You traded all that for some paint, clear bra and windshield? Seems to me the other guy got a great deal. Especially that spare tire well work - very nice!

- D


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

well, William is not cheap, but he is really really really good  also, my windshield is VERY expensive. when i was shopping around on my own, the cheapest i could find, with wiper defroster, is a cool 900 before installation


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice as always.I know this car very well,I owned a '02 LE and could take it apart blind folded.My avatar shows the IB set I had in it.The trunks in these cars are big.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

pff... another install*


(in the im not jealous at all sarcasm tone)


----------

